# Confused by the term "Mylar"



## Wiggler (Nov 19, 2015)

Many tweeter diaphragms are made with this, but when it comes to the actual acoustics, is it more of a metallic "shrill" type of sound, or a fabric/textile "warm" type of sound? Thanks.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mylar is plastic, so think of polymide tweeters. They generally sound like ass. Silk and metal would be a better choice.


Although Audiofrog uses a polyester tweeter which sounds pretty damn good. But maybe that is more of a fabric/silk dome

so there are no hard and fast rules i guess.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Like mini said mylar is plastic and in the case of tweeters it’s often a plastic disc with a smaller inner dome and out reversed ring. I see mylar tweeters in very low budget drivers and coaxial speakers.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

On a similar note, what about "PEI", are these soft or hard domes?

https://www.pioneer-car.eu/uk/products/ts-g170c

Cheers


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Vx220 said:


> On a similar note, what about "PEI", are these soft or hard domes?
> 
> https://www.pioneer-car.eu/uk/products/ts-g170c
> 
> Cheers


thats polymide...again plastic.

whats the goal here?


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Planning for my next car, will be a low budget system, albeit with a P99RS! I need shallow midbass speakers and have had good luck with previous Pioneer components, but they had soft dome tweeters


----------

